# Avocados



## AZ Jim (Apr 24, 2019)

Years ago I lived in Calavo Gardens in eastern San Diego county..  I had one acre of avocados. That was then but now as an old man living in Arizona, I cannot find an avocado that is un-bruised and ripe. I love avocados but I guess I'll go to the ovens unable to enjoy the fruit again.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 24, 2019)

Poor  you  Jim.  I have  an  avocado  tree  in my back  yard  that is literally  weighted  down  with  ripe  "fruit".
We're  eating more salads  &  sammishes  than ever  before!  YUM!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2019)

if I could send food through the mail, I'd send you some from here....


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 24, 2019)

Falcon said:


> Poor  you  Jim.  I have  an  avocado  tree  in my back  yard  that is literally  weighted  down  with  ripe  "fruit".
> We're  eating more salads  &  sammishes  than ever  before!  YUM!


Oh!  That hurts John...I just love 'em.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 24, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> if I could send food through the mail, I'd send you some from here....


Thanks for the thought Holly.  Hug


----------



## Keesha (Apr 24, 2019)

Love them too.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 24, 2019)

There are plenty of avocados here in the stores...yes, some are unripe but there are also ripe ones.

Trouble is you better go out every day if you want ripe because you can’t buy too many...they go bad quickly.

or ...buy unripe ones and wait til they ripen...where there’s a will, there’s a way, lol.

Im sure every store in AZ has avocados.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 24, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> There’s plenty of avocados here in the stores...yes, some are unripe but there are also ripe ones.
> 
> Trouble is you better go out every day if you want ripe because you can’t buy too many...they go bad quickly.
> 
> ...


I am stuck with delivered groceries (Safeway) and I have wasted probably $20 on bruised avocados.  They all came from Mexico...


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 24, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> I am stuck with delivered groceries (Safeway) and I have wasted probably $20 on bruised avocados.  They all came from Mexico...



Too bad!  I’d talk to the manager and explain your situation.  Say your wife died recently and it’s difficult for you as it is and youre  trying to eat healthy etc and all you get are bruised avocados 


Im sure he would make a note to make sure you get good ones...


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 24, 2019)

Don't avocados grow in AZ, Jim?


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Don't avocados grow in AZ, Jim?


I'll check into that Rose.  When I had a grove some of the fruit would drop on the ground.  I had a little dog, Mopsy who would roll on them and need a bath before she came back into the house...


----------



## Catlady (Apr 24, 2019)

I love avocados but they're too expensive, almost a $1 each.  I do buy a couple when I shop every couple of weeks.  I buy a softer one to use right away and a firmer one for later on.  I seem to like expensive greens like brussel sprouts and asparagus and now even corn-on-the-cob is also expensive.  Re the avocados, I used to do it the hard way, peeling them and then cutting them odd shapes.  Then I saw a cook on TV and all he did is cut it in the middle all around, twist the two sides, take out the seed in the middle and scoop out the flesh with a spoon and then cut in slices or chop up.  I did feel stupid when I saw how easy it was.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 24, 2019)

They will eventually ripen, Jim.  My daughter usually buys them by the bag at Costco and those are hard as rocks.

she puts them in the fridge..maybe takes one out to ripen faster but I just had some avocados at her house over Easter and they were perfect.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 24, 2019)

PVC said:


> I love avocados but they're too expensive, almost a $1 each.  I do buy a couple when I shop every couple of weeks.  I buy a softer one to use right away and a firmer one for later on.  I seem to like expensive greens like brussel sprouts and asparagus and now even corn-on-the-cob is also expensive.  Re the avocados, I used to do it the hard way, peeling them and then cutting them odd shapes.  Then I saw a cook on TV and all he did is cut it in the middle all around, twist the two sides, take out the seed in the middle and scoop out the flesh with a spoon and then cut in slices or chop up.  I did feel stupid when I saw how easy it was.




I live in California and am happy when they are only a dollar!!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2019)

Avocados are picked unripe for selling in the stores, so to ripen them, place them in a brown paper bag with a banana and they'll ripen in a couple of days!!


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 24, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Avocados are picked unripe for selling in the stores, so to ripen them, place them in a brown paper bag with a banana and they'll ripen in a couple of days!!



My daughter’s ripen in a few days anyway...without doing anything.  That might hasten it by a day maybe.

She doesn’t want them all ripe too quickly anyway...she works so shops for the week...at Costco anyway.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 24, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> I'll check into that Rose.  When I had a grove some of the fruit would drop on the ground.  I had a little dog, Mopsy who would roll on them and need a bath before she came back into the house...



Oh, I envy you having a grove of avocados, I envy the dog, too LOL.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Oh, I envy you having a grove of avocados, I envy the dog, too LOL.


 It was a small grove, only a little over an acre but the Calavo Growers Association would take out around 20-25 lugs per pick.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2019)

I love avocados, like to make guacamole with them or just slice them, salt them and eat with a spoon.  I usually buy them hard, and then decide what day I want to use them as they ripen.  Sometimes when I buy the softer ones, they're black inside and a lot has to go to the garbage.  When you order online, can you request things like hard or ripe, or do you just get what they pick for you?


----------



## Catlady (Apr 24, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Years ago I lived in Calavo Gardens in eastern San Diego county..  I had one acre of avocados. That was then but now as an old man living in Arizona, I cannot find an avocado that is un-bruised and ripe. I love avocados but I guess I'll go to the ovens unable to enjoy the fruit again.



You said you have Safeway delivery.  Safeway has a reputation as having the best produce.  I agree with the poster who said to complain to the manager and ask to have better avocados picked for you.  See how that goes.  You could probably grow your own avocado plant but I have no idea how long it takes the tree to grow to the age of bearing fruit and then you get all those avocados ready at the same time, not like apples that will keep for a long time.


----------



## Catlady (Apr 24, 2019)

http://apnursery.com/blog/growing-avocado-in-arizona/

Avocados can be grown in the Phoenix area, but they require water at least every two weeks in the summer and should be planted at the east side of a house where it will get shade in the afternoon.  The east side location is the ideal location for most plants, even desert plants.  My east side is part of the front yard, HOA won't allow non-native plants in the front yard.  Would you have an ideal place for the tree?


----------



## Lara (Apr 24, 2019)

Avocado is great in a Wrap with things like quinoa, sliced cucumbers, spinach or kale, grilled bell peppers, garbanzo beans or black beans, sliced onions, sunflower seeds, kumata olives, hummus, shredded carrots, etc. Ezekiel Tortillas are super healthy but multi-grain are good too.

If you can't get Avocados then substitute Hummus on your wrap.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 16, 2019)

I love avocados, too.  I  haven't bought any recently because they are charging $1.50 a piece now where I go and in protest I won't get any!  When they are decently priced I just look them all over and get them when they are unripe.  I set them on the counter to ripen then put them in the frig.  Sometimes they go bad because I've waited to long to eat them.


----------



## Tommy (Jun 16, 2019)

Scoop out an avocado into a small dish.  Add a little chopped onion, chopped garlic, lime juice, Original Frank's Hot Sauce, cilantro, salt & pepper.  Mix and divide it onto two slices of warm toast.  A breakfast favorite for my wife and me.

:yeah:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 16, 2019)

PVC said:


> You said you have Safeway delivery.  Safeway has a reputation as having the best produce.  I agree with the poster who said to complain to the manager and ask to have better avocados picked for you.  See how that goes.  You could probably grow your own avocado plant but I have no idea how long it takes the tree to grow to the age of bearing fruit and then you get all those avocados ready at the same time, not like apples that will keep for a long time.


Safeway is where I bought all the badly bruised avocados.


----------

